# Grand Rapids Industrial Products Drill Press, Belt Sander



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone know anything about Grand Rapids Industrial Products (GRIP) tools?

I'm going to look at the drill press and belt sander shown in this ad tomorrow morning.
http://quadcities.craigslist.org/tls/2163809323.html

Drill press model # DPF16, 3/4 hp, 16 speed, 5/8" chuck, freestanding. Better pics of the model shown here.
http://www.k-bid.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?klosteria111/4/1
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/2181586050.html

Belt sander, 3/4 hp, 6"x48" belt, 9" disc.

Thoughts?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

The DP looks a bit rusted. For the tools you're interested in, check them out...try them out. The scroll saw IMO is overpriced. And, what the heck is an "electric radial table saw"?












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

One test on DP's,that isn't the end-all of tests but is pretty impotent,goes as follows;Snag a mag based dial indicator(a must have tool in the shop BTW)and a pc of 1/2" steel round rod.Chuck-up the pc of steel and with idicator check spindle play....in the up and fully down positions.Takes less time than writing about it.The other "visual" is the arc of shame.........thats the peck holes in the DP's top.

Sanders live a rough life....their bearing replacement is dependant on use.Figure on replacing bearings on any used pc.It goes with the territory.So when acessing sanders one of the main criteria's is how easy is it to service them...........and thats true whether its new or old.I'm not fond of disc sanders,and we have a cpl.But they are deffinately stand alone affairs,not part of their belted bretherns.BW


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

Cabinetman, all good points. Thanks for the welcome!

BW, I don't have a dial indicator, but for as many times as I wished I had one I should have gotten one by now. If I was setup to measure runout, how much would be acceptable for woodworking? .010"-.020"? Was planning to check the runout "by feel". Good point about checking in up and down positions. Also planning to drill a hole a few inches deep and test fit it with a dowel.

For the sander, you touched on one of my biggest concerns. I can't find a manual or a place to order parts for either tool, so I worry about being able to service them. I assume bearings would be standard sizes, but if other parts break I'd probably have to rig something up. I'm familiar with a 12" Rockwell/Delta disc sander that I am fortunate to use at work, so I expect to be disappointed with the performance of this disc sander. Really just interested for the belt.


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

I decided to pass on these tools after talking to the guy again on the phone. I can't find much of anything on this brand. He didn't know whether they were imported or made in the US, but he bought them at an "industrial tool store" so I'll assume they are imported. If I decide to buy an import, I'd rather spend a little more and buy a new Harbor Freight model that I can return if I'm not happy with and for which there is a much larger knowledge/support base, as opposed to a 20 year old model.

Thanks to the responders.


----------



## hotrod_garage (Apr 29, 2011)

"AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE" I have purchased hand tools and when I had a few break I contacted the store were i got them. I was told they would exchange them only if I had the receipt and I bought it less than 30 days ago. Otherwise I needed to contact GRIP. I emailed grip and they did replace one of my tools, but also told me that they do not manufacture these tools, they are only a distributor and do not directly cover warranty. Some of there tools say lifetime warranty but grip claims they do not have a lifetime warranty. Hmm seems sears doesn't manufacture their tools but they cover them. So I would stick with brand names that do have stated warranties and ask how the warranty is handled. Harbour freight does handle warranty but it takes time. If possible, buy local.
Good Luck
Ken


----------

